# Ducks caught in muskrat traps



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Is it common to get incidental duck catches in a muskrat trap?
I've went by the same spot in the last week and on 2 occasions I've seen a drowned duck in the trap (a ruddy and a blue bill). Does this sort of thing happen or should this guy be doing something different?


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Did you report your findings Lumber J?


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

No, I wasn't aware if this is something that should have been reported. Should I call the local DNR office?


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

I would like to know a bit more. where are you seeing these ducks? are they in a foothold trap? or a bodygrip? are the sets in a run? or on feedbed?
dont want to sound like a no it all, but I have been doing this for a looooong time and have never caught a waterfowl. not saying that It cant happen, but two in the same location, I need to know more, please.


----------



## bigpike3914 (Oct 23, 2005)

I have caught a few different ducks, mallards, while trapping rats. All have been in footholds while trapping pocket sets. I trap a creek in a trailer park and there are a ton of ducks there in the winter time, but they are usually sitting on the bank alive. We just release them and they seem to be fine.


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

gilgetter said:


> I would like to know a bit more. where are you seeing these ducks? are they in a foothold trap? or a bodygrip? are the sets in a run? or on feedbed?
> dont want to sound like a no it all, but I have been doing this for a looooong time and have never caught a waterfowl. not saying that It cant happen, but two in the same location, I need to know more, please.


I'm not a trapper so I don't know the proper terms for everything. This is happening out on St Clair. There are a series of traps set along a cut through some flooded reeds. It's thigh deep water, and then the sparse reeds on each side are about knee deep. The set is a floating board secured to a stick with a hole in the middle for a foothold trap. I'm guessing the trap must sink after it's set because I see the birds at the bottom but their buoyancy keeps them upright down there


----------



## Smallmouth Chaser (May 17, 2009)

I hope the traps are made of a nontoxic metal since it is illegal to take waterfowl with anything less!


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Sounds like a muskrat float set and the ducks sat on the floating bed with a big surprise to me. Doesn't sound like someone's intentionally taking ducks in traps. However, I didn't see all of em, but what you described is a type of set for taking muskrats.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

lumber. that person needs to rethink there floats. I have no Idea how to duck proof a rat float. do you ever see the trapper?


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I have caught and released a few geese over the years.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Simple to duck proof really. Attach hardware cloth (1/4x 1/4) over the entire float. Similar to a tunnel. Rats will still get trapped, ducks will not.


----------

